
OWASP Dependency-Check before 3.2.0 directory traversal filenames - based2
https://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2018-12036/
======
based2
[https://github.com/snyk/zip-slip-vulnerability](https://github.com/snyk/zip-
slip-vulnerability)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17237295](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17237295)

